# Update funktioniert nicht

## snake1981

Hi Community,

wenn ich das mein system updaten will, bekomm ich eine Fehlermeldung.

```

tux linux # emerge --update --ask world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies |

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "~x11-wm/emerald-0.7.8" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-wm/emerald-0.7.8 (masked by: EAPI 2)

The current version of portage supports EAPI '1'. You must upgrade to a

newer version of portage before EAPI masked packages can be installed.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "x11-wm/compiz-fusion-0.7.8" [ebuild])

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for x11-wm/compiz-fusion

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

```

wenn ich das richtig interpretiere stört er sich an einem package was hard-masked ist.

Wie kann ich dieses Problem am besten lösen?  :Smile: 

----------

## Necoro

 *Quote:*   

> (masked by: EAPI 2) 

 

Du brauchst einen Paket-Manager, der mit EAPI-2 umgehen kann. Bei portage ist es die 2.1.6er und die 2.2er Serie  :Smile: 

----------

## snake1981

Ah ok  :Smile: 

aber wie bekomm ich das installiert? irgendwie taucht das bei mir in der Liste nicht auf...

```

tux linux # emerge --search portage    

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : portage ]

[ Applications found : 5 ]

 

*  app-portage/portage-mod_jabber [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.0.5.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 8 kB

      Homepage:      http://usrportage.de/

      Description:   A notification module for the portage elog-system to notify via the XMPP (Jabber) protocol

      License:       GPL-2

*  app-portage/portage-utils

      Latest version available: 0.1.29

      Latest version installed: 0.1.29

      Size of files: 77 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.gentoo.org/

      Description:   small and fast portage helper tools written in C

      License:       GPL-2

*  dev-perl/PortageXS

      Latest version available: 0.02.07

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 27 kB

      Homepage:      http://download.mpsna.de/opensource/PortageXS/

      Description:   Portage abstraction layer for perl

      License:       GPL-2

*  dev-python/yolk-portage [ Masked ]

      Latest version available: 0.1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 2 kB

      Homepage:      http://cheeseshop.python.org/pypi/yolk

      Description:   Gentoo Portage plugin for yolk

      License:       GPL-2

*  sys-apps/portage

      Latest version available: 2.1.4.5

      Latest version installed: 2.1.4.5

      Size of files: 420 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/portage/index.xml

      Description:   Portage is the package management and distribution system for Gentoo

      License:       GPL-2

```

Danke für die Antwort schonmal  :Wink: 

----------

## Necoro

Wann hast du das letzte mal gesynct? - Weil 2.1.6* ist schon einige Wochen drinne ... (Es ist aber unstable)

Ansonsten: Benutz zum suchen in Zukunft am besten eix ... die Ergebnisse sind irgendwie brauchbarer / enthalten mehr Infos ;D

----------

## Max Steel

die aktuelle 2.2er Version (rc17) läuft bereits stabil.

```
emerge --version

Portage 2.2_rc17 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.26-gentoo-r3 i686)
```

Einfach

echo "=sys-apps/portage-2.2_rc17" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords/portage

echo "=sys-apps/portage-2.2_rc17" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask/portage

emerge -uDN portage

(bei mir musste ich auf diese Weiße noch app-admin/eselect-1.0.11-r1 und app-admin/eselect-news-20080320 keyworden.)

und dann wie necoro noch sagte eix zum suchen statt emerge --search.

```
# emerge --search kde-meta

Searching...

[ Results for search key : kde-meta ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  kde-base/kde-meta

      Latest version available: 4.1.3

      Latest version installed: 4.1.3

      Size of files: 0 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.kde.org/

      Description:   KDE - merge this to pull in all non-developer, split kde-base/* packages

      License:       GPL-2

# eix kde-meta

[I] kde-base/kde-meta

     Available versions:

        (3.5)   3.5.9 (~)3.5.10

        (4.1)   ~4.1.2 (~)4.1.3

        {accessibility nls}

     Installed versions:  3.5.10(3.5)(14:08:56 09.12.2008)(accessibility nls)

                          4.1.3(4.1)(09:59:53 12.12.2008)(accessibility)

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         KDE - merge this to pull in all non-developer, split kde-base/* packages
```

Und laut meiner Meinung autounmask zum unmasken/keyworden.

Funktioniert zumindest mal bei mir super.

```
autounmask version 0.21 (using PortageXS-0.02.07 and portage-2.2_rc17)
```

evtl auf das using * achten, es gibt einige die mit autounmask Probleme haben.

----------

## Necoro

Wenn man keine Package-Sets benötigt (zB für das neue KDE-Zeugs), würde ich vllt statt auf 2.2* erst einmal 2.1.6 benutzen. Weil das ist das was als nächtest stable wird. 2.2 wird da noch einige Zeit brauchen  :Smile: 

Auch ändert sich bei 2.2 an einige Stellen das Verhalten  :Smile:  - was man vllt nicht unbedingt haben will, bevor es dafür net eine Ankündigung und Beschreibung gibt  :Smile: 

----------

## dertobi123

Weiters ist folgendes ein wenig "suboptimal":

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Einfach
> 
> echo "=sys-apps/portage-2.2_rc17" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords/portage
> 
> echo "=sys-apps/portage-2.2_rc17" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask/portage
> ...

 

Wenn man denn Portage-2.2 nutzen will, dann doch den jeweils aktuell verfügbaren RC oder die dann kommende "richtige" 2.2 - nicht auf immer und ewig die 2.2_rc17, solange 2.2 nicht stable ist  :Wink: 

----------

## Evildad

Ausserdem gibt es seit gestern auch keine rc17 Version mehr  :Smile: 

----------

